# Can't manage to get any web browser to install



## inurneck (Jan 16, 2013)

Hello and how are you all. I just put a FreeBSD desktop up and it's all set up except for one thing. I'm trying to get a web browser installed and usable.   Firefox compiled and installed from ports but when I go to run it, it opens and then dumps a core.   Seamonkey installed from ports does the same thing, and Opera won't compile it gives some error I forget what. I'm not sure where to go from here.   I need a browser to install a successful desktop but I'm not sure where to turn or what to do next.  I am currently posting this using dillo2 which is small and fast but inadequate.  I tried deleting /home/mike/.mozilla and I also tried running Firefox --safe-mode and nothing seems to work.   Was wondering if anyone could send me in the right direction or give me any other ideas.  Thanks guys and I haven't had to be here in a while but I hope you all had a wonderful holiday season.

EDIT 1 THIS is what happens with Opera..............

```
mmx.c:132:5: error: clobbers must be last on the x87 stack     emms ();     ^ ./mmx.h:723:38: note: expanded from macro 'emms' #define emms() __asm__ __volatile__ ("emms"::: \                                      ^ mmx.c:282:3: error: clobbers must be last on the x87 stack   emms ();   ^ ./mmx.h:723:38: note: expanded from macro 'emms' #define emms() __asm__ __volatile__ ("emms"::: \                                      ^ 2 errors generated. gmake[1]: *** [libgstgoom_la-mmx.lo] Error 1 gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer-plugins-good/work/gst-plugins-good-0.10.31/gst/goom' gmake: *** [goom] Error 2 *** [do-build] Error code 2  Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer-plugins-good. *** [build-depends] Error code 1  Stop in /usr/ports/www/opera.
```


----------



## segfault (Jan 16, 2013)

*pkg_add?*

Was just wandering by and noticed your unanswered thread, so thought i'd throw in $.02 until the experts come by. Have you tried installing the package/binary instead of building from ports? PkgNg binaries aren't available at the moment dues to the security compromise we suffered but you could try pkg_add -r opera. 
However you will have to point at the 9.0 pkg servers for this to work which may not dirty your envirojment if youwant to have all 9.1 era software.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 16, 2013)

inurneck, please don't discard carriage returns when pasting output.  They are helpful.


----------



## sossego (Jan 16, 2013)

Have you tried installing other browsers such as xxxterm or dillo?


----------



## inurneck (Jan 16, 2013)

sossego, I actually posted using dillo yesterday. Lastnight overnight the second time around chromium managed to compile and I am on it now. You can mark this solved I guess because I can live without firefox. Thanks to all that responded.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 16, 2013)

inurneck said:
			
		

> You can mark this solved I guess because I can live without firefox.


You can mark it Solved yourself. Edit the post and click on "Go Advanced".


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 16, 2013)

But it's not solved.  If Firefox or other things won't compile, or run, something is broken.


----------

